# polite forms of address



## Rowynne Crowley

How about terms of respect as between a younger person and an elder, who may or may not be a relative?


----------



## farscape

Could you give us an example in English to place the expression in context?


----------



## Rowynne Crowley

Not sure. I'm sort of thinking of a Tribal Elder in the late 19th century. Someone in an informal position of authority. Like a title you would use when speaking to or about this person. Perhaps a Romanian equivalent to a Native American Chief. Does that help?


----------



## farscape

We don't have Native Chiefs   but I get the idea.

Let's say you're speaking to a lord (Romanian boier) you would use "Domnia ta" as in Your Lordship or you could go one step further and use the "royal plural" - Domnia voastră.

These forms have been carried over into the modern language as Dumneata (Domnia ta) and Dumneavoastră  (Domnia voastră). These forms are indeed terma of respect between younger and older people - when talking to my grandparents I would use dumneata instead of tu (you).

Am I close to what you're looking for?

Best,


----------



## Rowynne Crowley

Yes. Thank you. Would you use these terms alone, as replying to a request. Like saying "Yes, ______. (I will do that)" ?

What about when speaking about the person? Like " (the/my) _______ told me to do that" ?


----------



## farscape

Going up the hierarchical scale, we find:

Înălţimea ta/voastră = literally ”Your Highness” 

Don’t know if this expression was used for Romanian leaders or dignitaries, but it’s often found in historical novels when referring to foreign royals.

Maria ta/voastră - is something we know was used when addressing to Romanian kings from the past. Without going into details, I think ”Your Majesty” is a good translation.

When addressing to the late kings of Romania, the form Majestatea sa - His/her Majesty was/is used. For princess/prince the form Alteţea  sa (regală) - His/her (royal) Highness

Yes, your Highness/Majesty - Da, alteţă / Da, alteţea voastră; Da, măria ta (voastră); Da, domnia ta (voastră)

Majestatea sa/Alteţea sa / Măria sa / Domnia sa mi-a spus să fac aşa = His/Her (title) told me to do so


----------

